# Charmed reboot 10/14/18



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

NYC area is showing Two and a Half Men repeats in the guide instead of the series premier on The CW (WPIX11). Submitted lineup report but wondering if this happening in other markets?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

headless chicken said:


> NYC area is showing Two and a Half Men repeats in the guide instead of the series premier on The CW (WPIX11). Submitted lineup report but wondering if this happening in other markets?


My feed has WPIX and WSWB for CW and both have Charmed. Usually WPIX is blacked out, which pisses me off since it has DD 5.1 and my local channel is DD 2.0.


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

Yes, the guide data is now correct for the NYC market.


----------



## El Maestro (Nov 19, 2013)

I saw this after I created my thread. My whole Sunday night (starting with Supergirl) is wrong. Waterloo, IA market. I submitted a thing to tivo.


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

Looks like this will be a recurring issue. The brain trust at Rovi haven't figured out the CW has added an additional night of programming Sunday nights, so 10/21 is showing the old syndicated schedule--repeats of Two and a Half men. Ugh.

Will this require weekly lineup correction submissions?


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

headless chicken said:


> Looks like this will be a recurring issue. The brain trust at Rovi haven't figured out the CW has added an additional night of programming Sunday nights, so 10/21 is showing the old syndicated schedule--repeats of Two and a Half men. Ugh.
> 
> Will this require weekly lineup correction submissions?


10/21 is showing Super Girl and Charmed in my guide (Philly).


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

DVR_Dave said:


> 10/21 is showing Super Girl and Charmed in my guide (Philly).


No such luck for NYC


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

headless chicken said:


> No such luck for NYC


My NYC feed is bad. My local feed is ok.


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

Fixed for now but I foresee this being a weekly issue.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I had a weirdness with my advance 1P...it wasn't picking up the premiere, although if you look at upcoming episodes it was there (so not a show ID issue, like usual), and it had the show picture instead of just generic text. I deleted the 1P and re-added it, and then it worked fine. Not sure what happened...


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I had a weirdness with my advance 1P...it wasn't picking up the premiere, although if you look at upcoming episodes it was there (so not a show ID issue, like usual), and it had the show picture instead of just generic text. I deleted the 1P and re-added it, and then it worked fine. Not sure what happened...


I was surprised that I was able to set one up for this show (advance 1P ahead of it being in the guide) and no problem with it here picking up the pilot with correct image (Comcast for what it's worth).

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HerronScott said:


> I was surprised that I was able to set one up for this show (advance 1P ahead of it being in the guide) and no problem with it here picking up the pilot with correct image (Comcast for what it's worth).
> Scott


Double check the 1P. Both the old and new versions are in the guide. It may depend on the quality of your CW affiliate. My NY feed has been fixed.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Double check the 1P. Both the old and new versions are in the guide. It may depend on the quality of your CW affiliate. My NY feed has been fixed.


I had checked it yesterday before I posted and the pilot episode of the reboot recorded correctly from the advance 1P (I need to go back and change the channel from All to the one I want to record from as we have duplicates with Comcast).

Scott


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

San Francisco market here, and my guide DID have the premiere on 10/14, DOES have episode #3 on 10/28, but does NOT show the new Charmed #2 on 10/21 in between. Instead, I see a marathon of "Friends", and it's on TVGuide online, too. FutonCritic's guide assures me #2 is where it should be, so I hope an update corrects this.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

"Supergirl" and "Charmed" were both listed and "Supergirl" recorded. I manually recorded part of "Charmed" and may have to do the same in the future to see the credits. "Big Bang Theory" is listed for next week.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

"Big Bang Theory" was still listed for tomorrow. And for next week.


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

HarleyRandom said:


> "Big Bang Theory" was still listed for tomorrow. And for next week.


What market/local affiliate? Aside from submitting a lineup report, your best bet is tweeting to @TivoSupport.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

headless chicken said:


> What market/local affiliate? Aside from submitting a lineup report, your best bet is tweeting to @TivoSupport.


I have no idea how tweeting works.

WCCB, Charlotte NC.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

HarleyRandom said:


> I have no idea how tweeting works.
> 
> WCCB, Charlotte NC.


Their web site indicates Charmed. The CW - WCCB Charlotte

Tell TiVo: Report a Lineup Issue


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

11/11/18 episode is showing repeats of Two and a Half Men for NYC instead of an original episode of Charmed, which other guides indicate will be airing. 

Honestly don't know why I thought there was someone competent enough at Tivo/Rovi to fix this issue by now.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

headless chicken said:


> 11/11/18 episode is showing repeats of Two and a Half Men for NYC instead of an original episode of Charmed, which other guides indicate will be airing.
> Honestly don't know why I thought there was someone competent enough at Tivo/Rovi to fix this issue by now.


Both of my CW feeds have repeats on 11/11. NY has 2 1/2 men and local has Charmed S1 E5, but I don't think it's a repeat despite a 11/10 OAD. The 11/4 episode is number 4 but has no description. Gracenote looks correct for both feeds.


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

11//18 is showing syndicated shows (Two and a Half Men) in NYC. Every. Damn. Week!

So fed up of these ****** incompetent people in charge of the Tivo guide.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

headless chicken said:


> 11//18 is showing syndicated shows (Two and a Half Men) in NYC. Every. Damn. Week!
> So fed up of these ****** incompetent people in charge of the Tivo guide.


WPIX looks nothing like my local CW channel. Have you told TiVo? It seems that there is a different default guide entry for WPIX. This Sunday is a holiday, so it's a repeat. Does it get corrected before the air date?

edit: Both Charmed and Supergirl have 11/10 OAD for this Sunday and are not flagged as new or repeat. This is on both of my CW feeds.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> edit: Both Charmed and Supergirl have 11/10 OAD for this Sunday and are not flagged as new or repeat. This is on both of my CW feeds.


Same here. Both were new episodes, and my TiVo recorded them. This has happened before for these two shows. The episodes on Sun 11/18 have correct OADs and are labeled new. At least right now.


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

Every week without fail the guide shows syndicated programming in New York on Sunday nights for The CW. Every week! I started cursing out the @TivoSupport on twitter over the issue due to sheer frustration, and in retaliation it seems they did not bother updating this week's guide data.


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

Anyone else not seeing the new episode "Out of Scythe" airing 11/25/18 in their guide? WPIX is showing the old syndicated schedule, but oddly enough shows a new episode for the week after.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

headless chicken said:


> Anyone else not seeing the new episode "Out of Scythe" airing 11/25/18 in their guide? WPIX is showing the old syndicated schedule, but oddly enough shows a new episode for the week after.


Same problem. My local CW is correct.


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Same problem. My local CW is correct.


I predict there will be a lot of unhappy Tivo users come Sunday night.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

headless chicken said:


> Anyone else not seeing the new episode "Out of Scythe" airing 11/25/18 in their guide? WPIX is showing the old syndicated schedule, but oddly enough shows a new episode for the week after.


Showing OK here today in VA (WVIR).

Scott


----------

